# Solved: Power supply doesn't turn off!



## jedikalimero (Oct 26, 2010)

When I turn off the computer, be it by pressing the power button or by the turn off option in the start menu, windows closes normally, the screen goes no signal, even the hard disk and power leds turn off but the fan in the power supply keeps spinning.

All I can do then is keep the power button pressed for a few seconds and finally the power supply stops, or press the reset button to start the computer again or click the power switch of the power supply in the back of the computer tower off and on (when clicked on again, the computer keeps turned off)

I had Windows XP in the same computer and it turned off normally. In fact, if I boot in Windows XP (it still is in another hard disk inside the computer), the turn off sequence works normally so it looks like a software problem, not hardware.


----------



## CarnageX3 (Apr 5, 2008)

It sounds like Windows 7 isn't recognizing the power supply correctly. What version of Windows 7 is it? Was the ISO downloaded or is it OEM? Is the computer a custom build or bought and manufactured?


----------



## jedikalimero (Oct 26, 2010)

Windows 7 x64 Ultimate v 6.1 7600 compilation
Downloaded ISO
Custom build computer
Intel Pentium Dual E2200 2.20 GHz
7 GB RAM DDR2
NVidia Gforce 9500 GT 512 MB GDDR3
HDD 372 GB (290 GB free)
Motherboard Asus P5K/EPU


----------



## CarnageX3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you buy a cheap power supply? Off brand? We can't really discuss the ISO here... but if it IS from a torrent site, make sure that the ISO was UNTOUCHED. A lot of people like to modify the ISO, integrate viruses and such.


----------



## jedikalimero (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I bought a good one. This one: http://www.axpertec.com/Product-powersupply_simplepower_500W.asp


----------



## mwtg (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have any usb devices plugged in? try unplugging all usb devices and anything else that may be drawing power. 

also if you shut down the pc and wait 10 mins does the PS turn off or do you always have to do it manually?


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Check in the BIOS at the power settings.


----------



## CarnageX3 (Apr 5, 2008)

If you've left the BIOS settings untouched there shouldn't be a problem there, i don't think most MB's come with stock settings that would cause the power supply to act delayed. But as always check.


----------



## jedikalimero (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, but the people at Axpertec finally managed to solve the problem:

Dear Juan,

I have googled a bit and maybe the solution lays in the power management of Windows. 

*Click "Start", on "Computer" click right mouse button and select "Properties", click "Device Manager", select "IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controllers" group, only contains one device called "VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller" on that click right mouse button and select "Properties", select "Power Management" tab, and finally check the "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" box.*

*Could you try this? **Let me know if it works, I shall check more for you.*

*Best,*
*Yun-Lai**
*
I actually have two* "VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller"* instances, maybe because I have a PCI USB-Firewire controller, so I made this in both of them and it worked!


----------

